# Advice needed on newborn kitten



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

My cat Poppy had 1 little kitten yesterday, and she took to it well, cleaned it, let it suckle etc. It sucked for about 2 hours non stop shortly after birth, then snuggled in for a bit but it has been crying and trying to feed, Poppy lets it latch on etc but it stays on one nipple for a few seconds and moves to try and find another so i'm not sure if it is getting anything from her, I have squeezed a few of her nipples but nothing comes out. Does this mean she has no milk for it???


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi cant really give any advice. But maybe call your vet if she is not feeding kitten then it will need a substitute milk that you can hand feed it with. Sorry cant really be much help


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes it does sound as if she has no milk. There may still be kittens inside her, that would explain it. You need to take her to the vet urgently if you are to save that kitten.

Liz


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

Hi I wud def take poppy and the kitt 2 the vets so he can check her over there may be a dead kitten inside   .... hope not but that cud explain why theres no milk imo xxxx


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh no, poor Poppy & baby. I would defo give your vet a call.

Please let us know how you get on


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

snowy said:


> Hi cant really give any advice. But maybe call your vet if she is not feeding kitten then it will need a substitute milk that you can hand feed it with. Sorry cant really be much help


hi thanks 
have spoken to the vets and they want to see her


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

lizward said:


> Yes it does sound as if she has no milk. There may still be kittens inside her, that would explain it. You need to take her to the vet urgently if you are to save that kitten.
> 
> Liz


hi 
Thanks, I spoke to the vet on the fone, I have to take her and the kitten in at 2pm to the surgery, she may need a scan ans c-section if there is anything else left


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> Hi I wud def take poppy and the kitt 2 the vets so he can check her over there may be a dead kitten inside   .... hope not but that cud explain why theres no milk imo xxxx


hi 
I'm dreading taking her in to the vets as I think there may be a dead kitten in there, im sure I can feel little bumps but no movement Vet advised me to start feeding this little one right away so i've got the milk substitute and i've tried once, but it dont want it....iIt doest know what is happening the poor wee kity....'ll try again in a bit...going to the vet surgery at 2pm so i'll let you know


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

oh good mate...def def def let me know what happens, you ok?


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hope they are both ok


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope everything goes ok at the vets for you all. x


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thinking of u Nicky ....good luck for u n Poppy....xxx


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck, hope all goes well xxx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

God, the waiting is killing me...hurry up nic!!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed everything goes ok


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

GOOD NEWS ALL, Poppy is fine, been to vets and the vet examined her but still wasn't sure there was only one kitten so they did an x-ray and there is only the one wee kitten and in the xray it has milk in tummy, so both are fine, the vet says it's a healthy wee girl so lets just hope it stays that way


----------



## leeann01 (Jul 21, 2008)

Aww, thats great Nicky...PHEW 

So glad everything went so well!  XXX


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

what great news,that will be one fat spoilt kitten


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> GOOD NEWS ALL, Poppy is fine, been to vets and the vet examined her but still wasn't sure there was only one kitten so they did an x-ray and there is only the one wee kitten and in the xray it has milk in tummy, so both are fine, the vet says it's a healthy wee girl so lets just hope it stays that way


Aww excellent news mate...bet that cost didnt it? lucky still not poped yet..


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> what great news,that will be one fat spoilt kitten


I know lol it will be, and its such a lovely wee thing too, i'm going to keep her as she's the only one, just need to think of a name now


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> I know lol it will be, and its such a lovely wee thing too, i'm going to keep her as she's the only one, just need to think of a name now


Call her solitaire


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> Aww excellent news mate...bet that cost didnt it? lucky still not poped yet..


yeh it was £55 just for an xray  Lucky if I was in there 10 mins too lol. 
Lucky is making you wait aint she, no other signs yet?


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> yeh it was £55 just for an xray  Lucky if I was in there 10 mins too lol.
> Lucky is making you wait aint she, no other signs yet?


shes asleep on my bed! been watching her tummy move, well cool 
like i said last night, she was grooming herself alday and eve, but today its gone quiet again...63 days today...come on lucks!!!


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

call her lucky lol...


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> yeh it was £55 just for an xray  Lucky if I was in there 10 mins too lol.


I suppose £55 is a small price to pay for peace of mind 

Great news though. Looking forward to seeing pics of mum and baby


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Call her Summer as she was born on a gorgeous day which is unusual in the UK now


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Great news glad she is well. xx


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Call her Summer as she was born on a gorgeous day which is unusual in the UK now


oh yeh .....nice idea!! Thanks for that 
I have put a pic on my profile but not quite sure how to post pics yet....i'll work it out later lol


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> oh yeh .....nice idea!! Thanks for that
> I have put a pic on my profile but not quite sure how to post pics yet....i'll work it out later lol


Aaahh they are both gorgeous. Baby looks a good healthy size too


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

PICTURE OF NICKI'S CAT POPPY AND HER KITTEN...






There you go mate, its on the post..xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> Call her solitaire


.,..........


----------



## nickiniknik (May 18, 2008)

phew...I'm so glad everything is ok   wot a relief ....wot a beautiful kitten    looks huge already  well done xx


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeh it was a relief...I couldnt wait till she emailed me...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking good KC!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

nickiniknik said:


> phew...I'm so glad everything is ok   wot a relief ....wot a beautiful kitten    looks huge already  well done xx


I thot it was quite big too....when I weighed her she was 144grams, the vet also said its a healthy kitten


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

she is gorgeous - it will be lovely to spoil her, have you decided her name yet? is it going to be Summer?


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> she is gorgeous - it will be lovely to spoil her, have you decided her name yet? is it going to be Summer?


Its still undecided as yet lol....i like it but my boys dont...they wanted a boy to call it buster lol


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> PICTURE OF NICKI'S CAT POPPY AND HER KITTEN...
> View attachment 7498
> There you go mate, its on the post..xx


Thanks for that


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> call her lucky lol...


my boys prefer Lucky...i like them all


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> my boys prefer Lucky...i like them all


yeh me thinks lucky too!!


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

kittycats84 said:


> yeh me thinks lucky too!!


my middle son just said Lucky is for a boy....i said no I have a friend who's female cat is called Lucky and its due to go into labour today...he said oh i see, i showed him the pic and he said she's lovely 
so we might get to choose it yet lol


----------



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

nicki2202 said:


> my middle son just said Lucky is for a boy....i said no I have a friend who's female cat is called Lucky and its due to go into labour today...he said oh i see, i showed him the pic and he said she's lovely
> so we might get to choose it yet lol


Ah wicked lol..bless him, he knows how to pick em!


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhhh great news mum and baby are beautiful x


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

mel said:


> Ahhhh great news mum and baby are beautiful x


Thankyou v much


----------

